# Repowering an old lawn tractor



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Its been a while since I was here last.

Anyway. I have an old lawn chief tractor that had a 12 hp engine with a single wire with a red cap around the connector. I replaced that engine with an older (early-mid 90's) opposed twin 18 hp engine. The problem is that the wiring is different.

On the old tractor, there were a total of 3 wires on the engine. The main hot lead going to the starter (same on the new engine), a black wire that I think is just a ground (goes to the throttle linkage on the old engine), and the wire I mentioned above.

The new engine on the other hand has 3 wires compared to the 1 charging wire of the old engine.

The new engine has a single wire with a round plug with black covering and 2 more wires going to a double plug. What is the best way of wiring this all together so that it works properly?

Thanks...


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

if u wire it wrong it probably wont work and maybe short something out.. check google for wiring diagrams or look for repair manuals


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i think theres a block that B&S sells that you plug in the 3 wire and it breaks it down to the single wire, its alittle block. Im almost positive I seen on of these before, can you tell us eninge numbers (model, type, code)


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

i just googled it yesterday... i need to know ur model type and code like roper said... =)


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ya the parts called a regulator, i have a 16hp ILP and thats whats it says.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

yes ropers right its a regulator =) thought they were only on cars but it you have a charging system in your starter itll have a regulator


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Here is the info on the 2 engines:

old 12hp
model number
281707
type
0179-01
code
8806171


new 18hp
model number
422707
type
1214 01
code
19306145A


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

BTW I mean to clarify my first post. The lawn cheif tractor is from around 1987, the new engine is from the mid 90's or so.

I re-read my first post and realized that I made it sound like that the replacement engine is older than the orignal.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well this is the ILP> http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ipl/pdfs/100/MS9493.pdf
i think the proper regulator is #501, B&S part # 691185, you may need the bracket too


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

This PDF may help you alittle or maybe not. Wiring diagrams start on page 8.

http://www.tulsaenginewarehouse.com/drawings/allwiring.pdf


----------

